# Starting Out With WH40K



## Future_Wizzard (Jan 22, 2019)

Well, I've just made my very first hobby purchase. After lots of thinking and mind changing I've settled on collecting* Necrons*. I know they aren't all that flash but the reanimation protocols got me sucked in good 














I've got the Necrons Codex before I get anything else so I can a) learn the lore, b) find out what paints I'm likely to need and c) come up with an army list to work out what models to buy first


I know the points values have changed for a few things with the new chapter approved but as it stands my idea for my first 1000 points are


Overlord with Ressurection Orb
3 x 20 Necron Warriors
6, 6 & 5 Scarabs 



which I believe under the new points values comes to exactly 1000


I know it's a super boring list and probably won't result in many (if any) wins but I thought it would be good for learning the rules and learning to paint.


So I'll stop there for now, I've just ordered my first box of Warriors and am currently checking out painting tutorials to see what paints I'm going to need for a Nephrekh Dynasty paint scheme


Until next time


- F.W


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

I play some Necrons when not burninating the Enemies of Man with my Sisters of Battle, so I'll wish you good luck getting rid of the current infestation of the living :wink2:

But yeah, you may have some issues getting through tougher things with that setup.

For what it's worth, I recommend grabbing a Start Collecting box next - and soon - as for a good price it gets you another 12 Warriors, the Overlord, and a bit of variety. 5 Immortals (Tesla is prolly better but I LIKE my Gauss dammit... though I suppose you COULD build them as Deathmarks) and either a Catacomb Command Barge or Annihilation Barge depending on what you build it as. 

I added the 'and soon' as the prices of Start Collecting will go up February 4th.


----------



## Future_Wizzard (Jan 22, 2019)

My first box of minis arrived today. I'll be off tomorrow to get some glue and a file so I can get rid of that blade from the end of their guns (not sure why Robots need blades, if your opponent is soft and fleshy enough to stab just punch through it with your metal robot fist right?) 



I've made a few changes to my initial 1000 points list, going to get some deathmarks in there too (I like how they can just drop onto the board after the game has started and being able to target a character is a nice bonus) 



I did look at the start collecting box but if I don't pace myself with buying models I know I'll rush the lot and they will look even worse than they are going to already  At least this way I can buy a unit at a time, get them looking good and then buying the next thing on the list. 



Anyway, I'll post an update again when I get these fellas sorted


- F.W














_I was also going to keep a tally of my spending here too 
_

_so far it's *$83NZD* for the Codex and *$46NZD* for the warriors _


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

64 NZD for the warriors I fear. I checked because the price difference between the two in Europe is minimal, so it seemed off. The difference between the box'o'Warriors and Codex is pretty much all shipping costs - air mail being paid mostly by weight adds up quick I suppose. :wild:

Which rather makes the GW site's "Free delivery over $100" like GLaDOS's promises of cake, really...


----------



## Future_Wizzard (Jan 22, 2019)

Shandathe said:


> 64 NZD for the warriors I fear.



Nope, $46. Got them from our NZ version of Ebay. Brand new still sealed. I guess someone overstocked on them or didn't want to collect necrons any more. 



But yeah the prices down here aren't cheap.


In todays hobby update I started modifying the guns by taking off the blades. A lot harder than I expected, doesn't help my eyesight isn't what it once was  


I've also come up with a revised 1000 point list which is


2 x 20 wariors 

3 x 5 deathmarks
Szeras
2x7 Scarab swarms 



For the scarabs I've ben looking at the Puppetswar.eu Cyber Spiders since Forge World don't sell them any more. Plus I like the look of many one a single base instead of just 4. But that's a project for another day, gotta get these warriors sorted first


- F.W


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Okay, I like Deathmarks though I'll warn you that still only gets you mediocre damage against high Toughness vehicles. 

I'd like to hear your reasoning for picking Szeras though. I'd sooner expect a normal Cryptek (with Chronometron) if you're moving away from the Overlord.


----------

